# Need help to correct the english text of my comic



## WhiteTigerCub (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello,
I've been drawing a furry comic for about 1 year and I've already published a lot of pages.
I've always had a problem with the english texts, because I'm italian and, even if I know the english language, it's not so easy to write 100% correct dialogs. One very nice user already helps me, but I can't continue to take advantage of his precious time.
So, I was wondering if anyone can help me. What I need is simply someone who reads my english text and correct it if there is some grammar mistake or weird expressions. Usually I ask an help for just the 3-4 pages I'm going to draw so to make things easier.

Thanx,
WTC


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

I can try and help if you want. I don't speak Italian or do comics but I do write hardback books for my local area and hope to move to internet books soon. I can help look over your story to see if there are any errors in translation if you want?


----------



## mrtannerknox (Sep 17, 2018)

I'd be glad to help.


----------



## WhiteTigerCub (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanx you so much Morning-mouse and mrtannerknox.

All my text is already translated in inglish, so what I need it's not a translation service but just a proof reading. Usually, I'm able to reach a good level of correction (90-95%). The mistakes I makes more are grammar errors and the "use of english", because sometimes an italian expression is not translatable in english or with the translation I do it acquires a different or weird meaning.


----------



## mrtannerknox (Sep 18, 2018)

I understand.  I edit scripts to make sure they have a natural flow to them.   Feel free to email me.  mrtannerknox@gmail.com


----------

